

Why we start company - not only Money, dear Holtzclaw - matponta
http://www.istarter.it/blog/item/23-why-we-start-companies

======
amedeo87
I really wonder how many entrepreneurs had it clear, when they set up their
companies, whether they had to become cash factories, M&A candidates or One-
man bands. Probably only Mr. Holtzclaw...

